# Saddle for Raleigh Roadster



## Tonee62 (13 Jan 2014)

Hi, I've been restoring an old Raleigh Roadster, I'm trying to figure out my best options for a sprung saddle
I'm about 6ft 3 and weigh a bit over 15 stone. Would I be too heavy for a B67 or do I need something a bit more heavy duty?

Thanks


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2014)

B66 or B67 should be fine.

I have a B72 on my "everyday" roadster and like it a lot. It's the one with the looped sort of torsion bar springing and is stiffer than any of the coil sprung saddles.


----------



## Tonee62 (15 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> B66 or B67 should be fine.
> 
> I have a B72 on my "everyday" roadster and like it a lot. It's the one with the looped sort of torsion bar springing and is stiffer than any of the coil sprung saddles.



Thanks tyred, I thought about the B72 and a couple of the other brooks saddles. Being hasty I went for the B67 on ebay and won the auction. Not got the saddle yet but should have it tonight as I have a parcel waiting for me at postal sorting office. To cut a long story short, it was only after winning the auction, I noticed the B67 only has just the one rail,
How would you expect the performance of the B67 to be, what do the extra rails actually do,provide more strength? Whats the advised way to fix the B67 to a traditional seat post, does the B67 need a special fitting? Thanks


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2014)

You need a standard saddle clamp - the sort of thing you still find on cheap mountain bikes and childrens bikes. They are available in Halfords or probably any decent bike shop (or your nearest skip - have a look). It will look like this 






I don't think the number of rails will have any real effect. Very old saddles were all twin or triple railed. The B66 is twin railed and I think Brooks brought out the B67 as a single rail version of the B66 purely so people could use it on a modern style seatpin


----------



## Tonee62 (16 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> You need a standard saddle clamp - the sort of thing you still find on cheap mountain bikes and childrens bikes. They are available in Halfords or probably any decent bike shop (or your nearest skip - have a look). It will look like this
> View attachment 36324
> 
> 
> I don't think the number of rails will have any real effect. Very old saddles were all twin or triple railed. The B66 is twin railed and I think Brooks brought out the B67 as a single rail version of the B66 purely so people could use it on a modern style seatpin



Ahhh so its just the basic clamp, well that will do me. I just might have one of those in my cellar, otherwise I'll be scanning skips
I collected my B67 last night, it looks good, the rail and springs look as though they could hold quite a weight.
Thanks tyred thats a big help


----------

